# Norwegian: oppklaring, avklaring og forklaring



## jm88

Hei!

Jeg klarer ikke å finne forskjeller mellom _oppklaring, avklaring_ og _forklaring_. Er det noen som kan hjelpe meg? 

Tusen takk på forhånd!


----------



## SigVansen

"Oppklaring" og "avklaring" er liknende.
En "forklaring" er en eksplanans som gir brunner.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jm88 said:


> Hei!
> 
> Jeg klarer ikke å finne forskjeller mellom _oppklaring, avklaring_ og _forklaring_. Er det noen som kan hjelpe meg?
> 
> Tusen takk på forhånd!



Oppklaring og avklaring betegner en prosess, mens forklaring er en tekst som kan være muntlig eller skriftlig.

Oppklaring brukes ofte i forbindelse med at det er nødvendig å finne ut hva som er skjedd, og man setter i gang en utspørring av personer og evt. også granskning av dokumenter og fysiske forhold. Da tilsvarer det grovt sett det engelske *investigation*.

Forklaring har vi når vi vil fortelle noen hva noe betyr, altså *explanation *på engelsk.
Avklaring betyr nesten det samme som oppklaring, kanskje litt mindre omfattende.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Oppklaring: Clearing up, unravel, solve
Avklaring: Clarification
Forklaring: Explanation, statement


----------



## Grefsen

SigVansen said:


> En "forklaring" er en eksplanans som gir brunner.


What would be an English translation for this sentence?  I wasn't able to find _eksplanans_ or _brunner_ in any of the Norwegian-English dictionaries I checked. 



NorwegianNYC said:


> Oppklaring: Clearing up, unravel, solve


Could "enlighten" or "enlightenment" be other possible translations for _oppklaring_?


----------



## raumar

Grefsen said:


> Could "enlighten" or "enlightenment" be other possible translations for _oppklaring_?



No, I don't think so. The meaning is similar, but there is a difference. "Enlighten" can be translated as "opplyse", and "enlightenment" as "opplysning". "Oppklaring" of a case or a mystery does not mean that we have received more information about it, but that the case or mystery has been solved.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for svaret ditt, *raumar! *


raumar said:


> No, I don't think so. The meaning is similar, but there is a difference. "Enlighten" can be translated as "opplyse", and "enlightenment" as "opplysning".


One of the online dictionaries that I frequently use, http://www.tritrans.net/indexnon.html , gives the following translations for _oppklaring:

_clarification, *enlightenment*, & reconnaissance

However, for _opplyse_ here are the eight possible translations given:

brighten, clarify, *enlighten*, illuminate, illumine, light, lighten, & relieve

And for _opplysning_ here are the five possible translations given:

dope, *enlightenment*, illumination, information, & lighting 

As usual, the context is extremely important.  I'd be interested to see an example of when it might be appropriate to use "_o__ppklaring_" to mean "enlightenment" or "reconnaissance." 

På forhånd takk!


----------



## Ben Jamin

I would not trust too much on line dictionaries_. _The one you quote looks like machine translation from Google.

oppklaring: clarification, *enlightenmen**t*, & reconnaissance

However, for _opplyse_ here are the eight possible translations given:

brighten, clarify, *enlighten*, illuminate, illumine, light, lighten (?), & relieve!
Here is a lot of confusion: opplyse has two principal sets of meanings one related to light, another to information. Your dictionary mixes them up, and adds a translation of "lighten" in the meaning "to make less heavy"! "Light" seems also a bad choice. If it was "shed the light", it would be much better.

And for _opplysning_ here are the five possible translations given:

dope(???!!!), *enlightenment*, illumination, information, & lighting 

"dope" is pure nonsense here


----------



## NorwegianNYC

*Oppklaring (n)*: (1) Clarification, unraveling, solving; (2) Reconnaissance [However, this is strictly a military term, but it is related to (1)]
*Opplyse (v)*: (1) Inform; (2) Clarify, enlighten; (3) Illuminate, lighten [However, (3) is rare. The more commonly used term is _belyse_][As an attributive verb (or verbal adjective) _opplyst_ is frequently used in the meaning _lightened_ or _illuminated_. "Gata er opplyst av kinesiske lamper" = "The street is illuminated by Chinese lanterns"]
*Opplysning (n)*: (1) Information; (2) Enlightenment [spiritual]; (3) Illumination, lighting


----------



## Grefsen

Ben Jamin said:


> I would not trust too much on line dictionaries_. _The one you quote looks like machine translation from Google.


You make a good point *Ben Jamin*, but in defense of *Tritrans, *it's actually the first Norwegian dictionary recommended by WordReference in the "Nordic languages resources & F.A.Q." thread.



Ben Jamin said:


> dope(???!!!), *enlightenment*, illumination, information, & lighting
> 
> "dope" is pure nonsense here


"Tusen takk" for your comments *Ben Jamin*.  

 However,  I just thought I would add that one of the English definitions of "dope" is "information, especially from a reliable source."

Også tusen takk *NorwegianNYC *for de engelske oversettelser av oppklaring, opplyse, og opplysning.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Grefsen said:


> However,  I just thought I would add that one of the English definitions of "dope" is "information, especially from a reliable source."



There are few words that have only one meaning. Often a word has a primary meaning (known and used by everybody), and then secondary, tertiary, and even qurtiary (?) meanings, with gradually narrowing of the circle of users and uses.
I have never heard or read the word "dope" in the meaning you mentioned, and I assume that it is a kind of slang, which is not the primary or even secondary meaning of the word. Giving this word as a synonyme of "information/enlightment" in one line with other words, and not marking it with "figurative" or "slang" in a dictionary is quite thoughtless in my opinion.


----------



## Grefsen

Ben Jamin said:


> There are few words that have only one meaning. Often a word has a primary meaning (known and used by everybody), and then secondary, tertiary, and even *quaternary* meanings, with gradually narrowing of the circle of users and uses.


Good point *Ben Jamin. *



Ben Jamin said:


> I have never heard or read the word "dope" in the meaning you mentioned, and I assume that it is a kind of slang, which is not the primary or even secondary meaning of the word.


I checked several English dictionaries and this meaning of "dope" was typically not given higher than third behind "an illegal drug" and a "stupid person." 



Ben Jamin said:


> Giving this word as a synonyme of "information/enlightment" in one line with other words, and not marking it with "figurative" or "slang" in a dictionary is quite thoughtless in my opinion.


I completely agree with you.  I find *Tritrans* to be helpful most of the time, but using this online dictionary can also be a bit frustrating too.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

The web-site "The Straight Dope" used 'dope' in the sense 'information'.


----------



## sjiraff

It might be a bit formal/old-fasioned sounding, but I have read "La meg opplyse deg at....!" meaning "Let me inform you..." as far as I understand.

In English I guess "enlighten" has different connotations to "inform", but when you think on it they can have similar meanings. 

La meg opplyse deg om at hvis du tror du kan lære et skandinavisk språk ved å pugge fra ordboka, da får du tro om igjen!


----------



## Ben Jamin

NorwegianNYC said:


> The web-site "The Straight Dope" used 'dope' in the sense 'information'.


But it doesn't work the other way, and you can't substitute "dope" for "oppklæring" while translating from Norwegian to English, unless in a very spcial context.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

No - it was just an additional piece of information


----------

